# Manchester drinks (15 July)



## chio (May 4, 2006)

This is now *"confirmed"* for *3pm* on the *15th July* at the "Moon Under Water" Wetherspoons on Deansgate. 

People who've expressed an interest:




			
				sojourner said:
			
		

> Chio
> mauvais
> AnMarie
> chriswill
> ...


----------



## mauvais (May 4, 2006)

I shall consider it, with my mind.

Talking of Manchester, do we have any University of Manchester students?


----------



## sorearm (May 5, 2006)

I'd be up for a few swift halves of bitter shandy  

maybe we can tempt some of the book club members too (seeing as I've been a bit slack recently!)

... wookey, mancboy, chriswill etc .....?


----------



## Wookey (May 5, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I'd be up for a few swift halves of bitter shandy
> 
> maybe we can tempt some of the book club members too (seeing as I've been a bit slack recently!)
> 
> ... wookey, mancboy, chriswill etc .....?



You have no TIME for drinking, you have The Ragged Trousered Philanthrowobbles to read, and it's as thick as me nob!!


----------



## Fledgling (May 5, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> You have no TIME for drinking, you have The Ragged Trousered Philanthrowobbles to read, and it's as thick as me nob!!



And nearly as thick as mine. 

I've (smugly) finished it. Perhaps sorearm should take it to the pub and read on the way there and back, I really hope everyone at the bookclub is reading the book. 

Have a drink on me Northern Urbanites, wish I could make it but I'm a little bit far away at present. 

Wooooohoooooooooooo, 1000 posts after all this time! Nearly got there in 2003 but lost loads of them. Has been great, look forward to next 1000.


----------



## AnMarie (May 5, 2006)

Hope I can make this too


----------



## chriswill (May 11, 2006)

I'd go,


need plenty of notice tho'


----------



## brahaminda (May 19, 2006)

Any more news on this?


----------



## chio (May 19, 2006)

nope


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2006)

I've never been to a meet, and I'd rather like to  

Is anyone up for this?  

Any preferred dates?

Weekend would be best for me, as I'm far far away from Manc, and coming after work would mean I have enough time for 2 drinks and I'd have to go home again.


----------



## brahaminda (May 19, 2006)

Well no doubt I'll be staggering around picadilly gardens with a bottle of white storm/lighting/diamond/graphite in the next few days so anyones welcome to join me..


----------



## Kidda (Jun 7, 2006)

my carpet never recovered from the last one

 

but i have a new carpet to wreck now

Bring on the booze


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 10, 2006)

b
u
m
p


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2006)

I might be up for a little drinky or two


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2006)

Who usually organises these things?

I'm still up for it


----------



## chriswill (Jun 13, 2006)

Me too,


----------



## chio (Jun 13, 2006)

Shall we say Saturday 1 July, or have I committed a terrible _faux pas_ by scheduling it on the same day as something else?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2006)

Wellll, it is a quarter final day, so I guess it depends on how many footie fans are meant to be coming along...

I'd be up for the 1st July meself


----------



## chio (Jun 13, 2006)

Oops 

When's the football over and done with?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 13, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I might be up for a little drinky or two



or 3 ... or 4 ... or 5 ... oh, hell, make it 10

*wonders if Kidda's carpet is still purple  *


----------



## Kidda (Jun 21, 2006)

i couldnt get the stain out completly

so i moved house

and now have a fresh one ready to be wrecked 



((oo and just to up my urbanspotter points im sure i saw you sorearm, outside Nero on the oxford road a few weeks back, i was going to say hi but then didnt know if you'd remember me))


----------



## aqua (Jun 21, 2006)

*everyone* remembers you


----------



## bmd (Jun 21, 2006)

Can I play?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd love to meet everyone!  But I'm utterly shit at organising stuff like this.

Come on, there must be ONE of us who can do organising n shit!!


----------



## Kidda (Jun 22, 2006)

good ole anarchist organising aye 

i'll be doubtfull for the 1st July, i'll have to see how funds go. 

though to kick start the organising

Date: 

Venue to start: Weatherspoons in deansgate for cheapness (moon under the water? or is that somewhere else)

time: 3pm?

(feel free to change the details around)


----------



## chio (Jun 22, 2006)

The 1st of July is fast looming, so how about a week later on the 8th?

*checks World Cup fixtures*

Arse


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooo kidda, that's almost organised!  

All weekends so far are ok for me.

That venue sounds ok - does anyone know the nearest train station to that?  Is it Picc?

Time's good too - enough time to get slaughtered and still make it back to sane tellins


----------



## chio (Jun 22, 2006)

The nearest station would be Deansgate, but you can get a tram to it for free if you get a train to either Piccadilly or Victoria.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Cheers chio!  Viccy would be best for me, no fannying round changing trains then. 

So people - dates??


----------



## Kidda (Jun 22, 2006)

you can easily walk it to deansgate from pic station too


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeh kidda, see, that's what I thought at first, cos don't you pass over Deansgate on the way to Picc?  I'm sure you do...


----------



## Kidda (Jun 22, 2006)

pic station is about a 5 min walk away from pic gardens then its a 10 minute walk to the pub straight down to deansgate


----------



## Shirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Can I come if date suits?


----------



## AnMarie (Jun 22, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> its a 10 minute walk to the pub straight down to deansgate


Taint 10 mins in heels!


----------



## chio (Jun 22, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Can I come if date suits?


anyone can come


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Can I come if date suits?


Yay, would be good to meet you


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

It might be an idea to pick a date after the 9th july eh?


----------



## chio (Jun 22, 2006)

go on then


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Can't mate, am too busy booing Brazil   You do it, gwan


----------



## Shirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Hurry up then with a  date


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2006)

Right then..the weekend after the 9th? The 15th, on the saturday?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 22, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Right then..the weekend after the 9th? The 15th, on the saturday?


I can do that but not stay too late as I have an early start the next day.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2006)

I won't be stopping too late anyhow Shirl - can't leave the teen alone all night due to normal teen proclivities to invite all the mates round and nick my alcohol, piss the neighbours off, and trash the house!


----------



## chio (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds fine to me 

can't stay too late myself on account of being lightweight


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2006)

Come on then chaps, how is the 15th for the rest of you?

Speak now or forever hold your peas


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Shirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Is that a yes for the 15th then?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2006)

It is for me Shirl...and Chio...

bout time the rest of the buggers showed their chops now


----------



## aqua (Jun 24, 2006)

15th you say?

I'll check diarys


----------



## aqua (Jun 24, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Taint 10 mins in heels!



simple - don't wear heels


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> simple - don't wear heels



You reckon you might get along to this one then aqua?  Would be ace to meet you


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2006)

Another quick bump


----------



## chio (Jun 25, 2006)

It was already at the top of the page - the northern forum's not the roaring success I envisaged


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2006)

It might have been at the top of the Northern page, but it were off the bottom of the new posts mate


----------



## aqua (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought I was but I'm double booked already that weekend 

sorry 

I could quite do with lots more beer 

next time


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2006)

Boo  

Anyone else then?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 26, 2006)

I woulda remembered you after a gentle reminder!  




			
				Kidda said:
			
		

> i couldnt get the stain out completly
> 
> so i moved house
> 
> ...


----------



## sorearm (Jun 26, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *everyone* remembers you



   


 

*shuffles feet*


anyway, as to the w/e of the july 15th ... I'll have to see to *may* (touch wood) be moving gaff.....


----------



## silver (Jun 27, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Boo
> 
> Anyone else then?



Can I come?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2006)

silver said:
			
		

> Can I come?


Course!  If it actually bloody happens that is!!  Hows the 15th for you?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 28, 2006)

Can i come? 

Apologies for the extreme lateness of my meeting you all


----------



## chio (Jun 28, 2006)

Of course you're both really welcome


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2006)

Right then, so far the list of people who have shown an interest are:

Chio
mauvais
sorearm
AnMarie
chriswill
brahaminda
Kidda
Throbbing Angel
Bob Marleys Dad
Shirl
silver
Flavour

Anyone I've missed?  Anymore for anymore?

How are we all for the 15th?  Meet about 3pm in the Wetherspoons Kidda mentioned earlier?

Let me know anyhow. 

Fuck me, I'm organising here folks!!  It's drained me for the day this


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2006)

*sulks*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *sulks*


Aw

Are you sure you can't come?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 28, 2006)

bollox.... will *touch wood* be moving into a new flat that w/e ......

soz chaps n chapesses (?spelling), can't make it that date ....   

*buys aqua another blu wkd*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2006)

Blimey - didn't take long for the first one to drop out of the list! You're excused


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey!  When was the title changed to include the date?


----------



## chio (Jun 29, 2006)

Cheers editor for altering the title


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Cheers editor for altering the title


Aha - I theenk I have it now...yeh, ta from me n all


----------



## chio (Jun 30, 2006)

So... the £2.40 question... do we have a time?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2006)

3pm innit chio?

We could probably do with knowing who's going n all


----------



## chio (Jun 30, 2006)

I've put a sticky thing at the top of the thread


----------



## Kidda (Jul 3, 2006)

yo kids.  

i dont have net acess readily available at the moment, so can someone txt me with any updates 

If you prod aqua enough im sure she'll pm you me number, because i cant remember it right now 



so 15th weatherspoons 3pm, so far?

i have crash space if anyone needs it to


----------



## sojourner (Jul 4, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> yo kids.
> 
> i dont have net acess readily available at the moment, so can someone txt me with any updates
> 
> ...


:Oh good!  It'll be great to meet you Kidda - will you be drinking vanilla lattes or something more alcoholic


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 4, 2006)

i'd love to come along, never met any of ya - but unfortunately in Berlin that weekend


----------



## Kidda (Jul 4, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> :Oh good!  It'll be great to meet you Kidda - will you be drinking vanilla lattes or something more alcoholic



o you know me, full of surprises


----------



## brahaminda (Jul 5, 2006)

Sod it, I'll give up the white lightning for an afternoon
(If i'm allowed to come, that is...)


----------



## Kidda (Jul 5, 2006)

'course you are


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2006)

when you all meet up can someone make kidda get some new friends please?


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> when you all meet up can someone make kidda get some new friends please?



why?  

In other news, the bf and I may be able to make it for a few drinks if we're not too knackered.


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2006)

you need to ask kidda really but she keeps meeting people who are *really* dodgy 

she needs new friends


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah Manchester dodgy as fook lol


----------



## BIG davie H (Jul 7, 2006)

Been to plenty of drinks at the offliners in Brixton so now that i am back in Liverpool, may have to pop over.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay, more new people on this thread!  Hope everyone can make it, it'll be ace to meet you all


----------



## sorearm (Jul 8, 2006)

BIG davie H said:
			
		

> Been to plenty of drinks at the offliners in Brixton so now that i am back in Liverpool, may have to pop over.



but aren't you an evertonian???? 

*fumes*


----------



## sorearm (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be moving flat *touch wood* on the saturday, but fancy a few tubes of the amber nectar I'm sure, I'll be than glad to introduce kidda to dodgy folk, but god knows what the plans are around 7ish and WHAT state you'll all be in!

*remembers the vision of kidda nodding off in the pub at the last meet*

Aqua, I've got your mobile no. if need to contact, kidda could you PM me yours your dudess?


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2006)

Is this still on at the time in the OP?

Soz, I've only just seen it, but by a stroke of luck, me and another occasional poster might be around Manchester centre (going to a gig) sometime on the 15th... be cool to stop in for a drink, if poss...


----------



## chio (Jul 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Is this still on at the time in the OP?
> 
> Soz, I've only just seen it, but by a stroke of luck, me and another occasional poster might be around Manchester centre (going to a gig) sometime on the 15th... be cool to stop in for a drink, if poss...



It is - I'm keeping the OP updated as things develop 

It'd be cool if you could pop along for a bit.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Is this still on at the time in the OP?
> 
> Soz, I've only just seen it, but by a stroke of luck, me and another occasional poster might be around Manchester centre (going to a gig) sometime on the 15th... be cool to stop in for a drink, if poss...


  Would be grand to meet you!


What gig you going?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> It is - I'm keeping the OP updated as things develop
> 
> It'd be cool if you could pop along for a bit.


Wow chio, you've gone and got the first post all updated n that!  Great work my good man!!

I'm really looking forward to this.  Me first urban meet up, and even though I'm skint, nowts gonna stop me turning up for this


----------



## Deareg (Jul 8, 2006)

i will be back in manchester this week, it would be nice to meet a few urbanites for the first time


----------



## chio (Jul 10, 2006)

Right now I'm not feeling too well and certainly not feeling up to a big night out in town, so if I still feel the same on Saturday (which is quite probable!) I'll probably turn up at 3 and leave at 7 or 8 if that's OK


----------



## E.J. (Jul 10, 2006)

*Interested in comin. But.......*

Kidda and co. I've got bit of dilemma on whether i should go oop North West to visit Mancunia land (on Saturday)for or go down in a South-Western direction for the Ashton Court Music Festival (a week after).

I'm sure that you'll use gentle persuasion to convince me on the best choice!


----------



## chio (Jul 10, 2006)

You've no excuse now; I've put you on _The List_.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Right now I'm not feeling too well and certainly not feeling up to a big night out in town, so if I still feel the same on Saturday (which is quite probable!) I'll probably turn up at 3 and leave at 7 or 8 if that's OK


As long as you do turn up chio!  I won't be stopping all night meself, due to the teenager (as previously mentioned)


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2006)

*bump*

it's this weekend


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2006)

so it is... i think we're moving house this weekend, but if not we may grace you with our presence.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> so it is... i think we're moving house this weekend, but if not we may grace you with our presence.


What is it, bloody national housemoving weekend or sommat?!  

Gwan, come along if you can


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2006)

Woo! Just got me route sorted, and all dead straightforward, so it can be put into reverse operation without complication whilst 'tired and emotional'  later on


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2006)

looks like we're definitely moving now. this is all good, as we're curently camping out in my brother's spare bedroom...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> looks like we're definitely moving now. this is all good, as we're curently camping out in my brother's spare bedroom...


Booo! for the meet but

Yay for you (I suppose)


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2006)

This is tomorrow, so I'm gratituously bumping it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> This is tomorrow, so I'm gratituously bumping it.


For the benefit of attendees and identification, I shall be the old bag with short red hair and a Half Man Half Biscuit tshirt on


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh no guys were definately not moving 

What's the plan for today?  Have you got anything planned for the evening?  We might come


----------



## sorearm (Jul 15, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> For the benefit of attendees and identification, I shall be the old bag with short red hair and a Half Man Half Biscuit tshirt on



fukin' 'ell .... it's fred titmus!!!!  

reet, flat move (part 1) went fine yesterday - loads of stuff moved in double quick time and time to pop to the pub as well to enjoy the sun!

doing more cleaning/arranging-type things today so DEF up for a few halves of bitter shandy tonight, will prob be playing catch up with you crazees around 7ish..... 

*shakes head at the thought of the alcoholic-casualties to be witnessed*  

*plays catch-up*   

... so no doubt looks like a perveril of the peak catch up session?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> fukin' 'ell .... it's fred titmus!!!!
> 
> reet, flat move (part 1) went fine yesterday - loads of stuff moved in double quick time and time to pop to the pub as well to enjoy the sun!
> 
> ...


   hehe

Move sounds like it's trauma-free so far, nice one.

Erm 7?  *does quick mental count*  There's every possibility I shall be pretty much incoherent by then    I'm going to try and pace meself, but then, I always say that


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2006)

*opens bleary eye*

Hey guys.

Groan. Heavy night.

Errm, still in Liverpool. Not really sure what's going on at the mo'. Probably not going to make it into Manchester until later than we intended, though, so probably not going to be able to make it. 

Soz. Time's just too short, but will ring if things chanage.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> *opens bleary eye*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> ...


Booo!!  Bloody lightweight  

Have fun with George


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2006)

were on our way - should be there by half four...


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2006)

[post deleted]


----------



## E.J. (Jul 15, 2006)

*I'm gutted....*

Many aplogies to the Mancunian and North-Westerners, i can't make for the meet up     . But i'll *promise* to go the next planned meet up!


----------



## Wookey (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah-ha.


----------



## handy1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Ah-ha.




take on me was passable but after that  they were crap 

i didn't go did you?


----------



## sorearm (Jul 15, 2006)

E.J. said:
			
		

> Many aplogies to the Mancunian and North-Westerners, i can't make for the meet up     . But i'll *promise* to go the next planned meet up!



you best bloody well be there young sir!


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> take on me was passable but after that  they were crap
> 
> i didn't go did you?



yah


----------



## Iam (Jul 16, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Booo!!  Bloody lightweight



*Still* haven't been to bed, yet...  



> Have fun with George



More on this later, but it was very entertaining indeed.

Sorry again we didn't make it, chaps. Didn't leave Liverpool until 5, still ticketless after being given duff info there, so then had to rush straight down to the Academy Box Office... which was closed. So, we went and sat in Jabez Cleggs (which I have never before seen from the POV of the _only_ customers) until it opened. Got tix no problem, though.

I'm sure we'll catchup another time, however. Hope you had fun...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> *Still* haven't been to bed, yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I STILL havent been to bed!  

top fuckin night people!!  I loved it all, but mostly when I was trashin those blokes ont pool int peveril and then you all dragged me out  ANGRY SMILEY!!  

Great to meet ya chio (yah) and citygirl, n killer b n his delightful laydee radio atomica, sorearm and anmarie, and as for u wookey, where the fuck did u get to eh?! 

i stupidly turned down the offer of a sofa at killer bs new gaff and spent too many hours in a cafe arguin with the local smackhead, and then after 2 hours on the station realised it wasnt Victoria.  I decided to get a cab home at 6 and bargained the driver down to 40 fuckin squid, but i just cdnt hack it for another 2 hours. Im a bit sleep deprived  

And you're all on me ignore list now.  Just joking - only kidda is


----------



## Wookey (Jul 16, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> take on me was passable but after that  they were crap
> 
> i didn't go did you?



I'm afraid I went missing, ate chips, threw up in a towel and was sent to bed with a smacked bum.

I just remember fields and fields of lesbians.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 16, 2006)

^^^ *bows to the pool queen!*

aye, top night (even if it was a bit brief for us!)

sorry all about not catching up with you in the New Union, cos anmarie was driving.... well basically it was a fucking nightmare trying to even get a sniff of anywhere to park!

*remembers idiots banging on the front and back of the car!*

... so we had to leave   

anyway, if you remember through the alcoholic haze about another manc meetup , how about pencilling in Dpurcussion, 5th august???? 

http://www.dpercussion.com/

WICKED!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 16, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I went missing, ate chips, threw up in a towel and was sent to bed with a smacked bum.
> 
> I just remember fields and fields of lesbians.



*gives wookey a playful slap*


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

gracious... and we were planning on leaving before sundown...  

sj - why didn't you go back to the lesbians?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> gracious... and we were planning on leaving before sundown...
> 
> sj - why didn't you go back to the lesbians?


I was gonna get the 10 o clock train at the latest  


  If I'd had a functioning brain at that point, I would have done!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> ^^^ *bows to the pool queen!*
> 
> aye, top night (even if it was a bit brief for us!)
> 
> ...


That looks fun    No worries mate,  just leave yer car at home next time!  What's the New Union?  Did we go there??  

I actually don't know how I even played, let alone won 3 games at that point - I was already fuckin wrecked!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I went missing, ate chips, threw up in a towel and was sent to bed with a smacked bum.
> 
> I just remember fields and fields of lesbians.


 Yes, you just bloody vanished!  Did you really throw up in a towel? Hehe


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 16, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> That looks fun    No worries mate,  just leave yer car at home next time!  What's the New Union?  Did we go there??
> 
> I actually don't know how I even played, let alone won 3 games at that point - I was already fuckin wrecked!



I thought we went to Viafossa or something like that not the New Union.  Poor you! having to just sit there talking to mad people all night, I'm telling ya, next time you should come and stay at ours - but we will have a house and a sofa bed by then I expect so it will be cool 

It was loverly to meet everyone (again for sorearm and AnMarie) by the way and BOO to all you lazy lot who put your names down and then didn't come


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

radio_atomica said:
			
		

> I thought we went to Viafossa or something like that not the New Union.  Poor you! having to just sit there talking to mad people all night, I'm telling ya, next time you should come and stay at ours - but we will have a house and a sofa bed by then I expect so it will be cool


We did go to via fossa, and then vanilla...I'm puzzled about this New Union place  

The cafe was quite interesting actually, but on reflection I should definitely have gone back to yours - although next time I'll go home at a sensible time.   Aye riiiiight  


God I'm fucked


----------



## chio (Jul 16, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> We did go to via fossa, and then vanilla...I'm puzzled about this New Union place



New Union is a pub just round the corner from the other two places you said.

Sorry I disappeared really early but it was a pleasant evening anyway  

Good to meet everyone and I'll try and leave the car at home and get into town some other way for Dpercussion! See everyone then, I assume 

c
x


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

we should see if we can get a MASSIVE crew for d: percussion... maybe mention something on the main board when the line up is announced? not too many people read the northern forum...


----------



## chio (Jul 16, 2006)

It is a bit quiet in here - can't see why we couldn't put a link on the community forum. And get it put up in the calendar like this one.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

do people bother with the calendar much? i guess there's no harm...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

Aye, perhaps put it in Community.  

Gwan then chio, as you were so brilliantly organised this time, I nominate you to sort it aht. 


I'm only just over my hangover btw


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

the mrs is still in bed.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

Lightweight hehe.  

I have actually spent all afternoon asleep on the couch    How's your head anyway?  You were a little 'tired and emotional' yourself


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

not too bad... i've been a little spaced all day, but not unwell.

i fear i disgraced myself.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> i fear i disgraced myself.


How do you reckon you did that?  No way jose, I thought we all behaved impeccably actually given the amount of alcohol consumed  

I disgraced myself a bit by dancing round on the station platform to Half Man Half Biscuit on me walkman at 5am.  In my defence I was bored shitless and trying to keep warm!  Ended up nagging a railworker to give me his woolly hat cos I didn't have warm clothes


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2006)

that sounds rough!

i don't think the lesbians liked me much - i kept falling into them...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

Hehe, well I took over the podium and fell into (what I think was) the official dancer constantly, she didn't seem very happy with me.  I was having a grand time though   a bit slippy underfoot mind which contributed to my own special brand of wobbly dancing  We must have looked like the Weebles on tour!


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice to meet yall 

Soz it was to have to leave to soon


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Nice to meet yall
> 
> Soz it was to have to leave to soon


And you   Next time you'll be able to stick around a bit longer hopefully


----------



## chio (Jul 16, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Gwan then chio, as you were so brilliantly organised this time, I nominate you to sort it aht.



Brilliantly-organised? I think you've got me mixed up with someone else.

Which organised poster turned up last night and claimed to be me? I think we should be told.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Brilliantly-organised? I think you've got me mixed up with someone else.
> 
> Which organised poster turned up last night and claimed to be me? I think we should be told.


Nah mate, it was definitely you.  You're a natural  

I'm really looking forward to the dpercussion thingy now   But I will try and make sure I get home on the night this time, can't afford any more horrendously expensive cab rides    Could kick meself that I didn't get one earlier now, but I was convinced there would be an earlier train than 7fuckin45


----------



## sorearm (Jul 17, 2006)

*slaps forehead and forgets wookey's message about meeting in Via Fossa instead of New Union*

soz about that, doh!

sj - I'm sure there will be some urbanites couch you can crash on!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> *slaps forehead and forgets wookey's message about meeting in Via Fossa instead of New Union*
> 
> soz about that, doh!
> 
> sj - I'm sure there will be some urbanites couch you can crash on!


Haha!!  I've now just remembered him ringing you on my phone!!  I couldn't work out why your number was on me dialled calls list cos I didn't remember calling you, doh!

Oh no sorearm, won't need a couch cos I'll be going home at a sensible time and being a grown up


----------



## Kidda (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry i couldnt make this folks, too much shit kicked off beforehand.

hope you all had a wicked one  




			
				aqua said:
			
		

> when you all meet up can someone make kidda get some new friends please?



its ok dood they got fucked up proper for what they did.


----------

